# Need help ID'ing my De Rosa (X post)



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

Please help id my De Rosa.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

It's a late 90's replica bike. Probably not a lot made. Your brake bridge and fork crown is identical to my mid 90's Primato. Is the tubing EL? Top tube cable routing along with the molteni colors, hence '73 Replica.

Keeper for sure!


----------



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

High Gear said:


> It's a late 90's replica bike. Probably not a lot made. Your brake bridge and fork crown is identical to my mid 90's Primato. Is the tubing EL? Top tube cable routing along with the molteni colors, hence '73 Replica.
> 
> Keeper for sure!


Thanks for the info High Gear. So, would it be safe for me to say that this is a primato frame done in molteni livery? Any ideas where I could locate its serial number or any indication of what year this frame was produced?

thanks again for any info.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

The serial number should be on the bottom bracket shell. I would contact De Rosa direct. As far as being a Primato. Does your BB shell have a a webbing in the casting? It would look like some of the pics I posted in this forum under Italian bike review. I know that De Rosa mostly used Columbus EL tubing, but some came through with genius tubing. Having those two things would make it a Primato.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

These Replica 73s were SLX.

At least the one a forum member had at one point was identified as SLX and I would have no reason to ever doubt him.

I personally had a white Replica 65 that was made from SL. The decal and the internal markings in the tubeset led me to believe it was SL.

Nice bicycles.

I've never seen the De Rosa Replicas connected to ELOS or a Primato before.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice, did you just pick this up in Reno? Or are you the seller? Either way, great bike, take some photos outdoors in the sun, that bike really shines.


----------



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

jet sanchEz said:


> Nice, did you just pick this up in Reno? Or are you the seller? Either way, great bike, take some photos outdoors in the sun, that bike really shines.


Jet: I did pick this up in Reno. Will post better pics as soon as I'm done freshening her up.


----------

